# [SOLVED] Błąd podczas kompilacji pykde4-4.6.3-r1

## Xywa

Witam,

Stawiam nowe Gentoo i podczas instalacji kdebase-meta emerge wywala się podczas kompilacji pykde4-4.6.3-r1. Poniżej info o pakiecie, listing z błędem, emerge --info.

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1  USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

```

```
[ 83%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart3.o

[0mIn file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart3.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h:1177:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[ 84%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart4.o

[0mIn file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart4.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h:1177:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[ 85%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart5.o

[0mIn file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart5.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h:1177:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[ 85%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart6.o

[0mIn file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart6.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h:1177:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[ 86%] [32mBuilding CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart7.o

[0mIn file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h:32,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart7.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h:1177:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[31m[1mLinking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/solid.so

[0m[ 86%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_solid

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Make failed!

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 6960:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4109:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3787:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1943:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  876:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2194:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1962:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.6.3-r1/work/pykde4-4.6.3'
```

```
Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Jul 2011 05:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran frei0r gdbm gdu gif gimp glib gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ios ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad melt mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reports romio scale0tilt sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xime xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Jul 25, 2011 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Pomogło przeemergowanie sip i PyQt4.

[SOLVED]

 :Very Happy: 

----------

